# New Stegadon Images



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Courtesy of http://www.pyramidvault.net/forum/

The new Stegadon.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow that looks pretty cool. I may just buy that for its sheer "Awesomeness".


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Holy shit that's cool! :biggrin:

Thanks Jez.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

That's one hell of a beast!


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Woah i like, makes me want to start WFB


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I was dead set (geddit?) on buying a new Vampire Counts force until GW threw this spanner in the works! :ireful2:


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

This confirms it - I'm starting lizardmen as soon as they come out. My space marines can wait.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow, that does make you want to start Lizardmen doesn't it! Hmm, how to justify yet another project to the missus...


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

damn...now how can i convert that to chaos


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

cooldudeskillz said:


> damn...now how can i convert that to chaos


I thought exactly the same thing!, lol


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Niiiiice; love the beast, looks 'propa-hard'


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That is one big beastie. I can see the body also being used in quite a few deamon conversions as well, but that may just be because its green in that picture. 

Nice find Jez


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

Saw that beast some days ago there aswell and it looks superb,Too bad I cannot forsake my orks for it (maybe one day lol). That's one mean triceratop!


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Duuuuuuude.

Awesome.

I have a buddy who was gonna convert a Steg into a Khornate Chaos Warshrine.

Now I KNOW he's gonna do it.

Me?

I run Lizardmen already, so I'm jazzed.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Abthrillon said:


> Saw that beast some days ago there aswell and it looks superb,Too bad I cannot forsake my orks for it (maybe one day lol). That's one mean triceratop!


Maybe a Squiggoth in the making?

Nice mini, im tempted just for the fun of painting it.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Damn what a mini!(? ). 

It makes half of the apocolypes pieces look in shame IMHO.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Damn! Thats one quite awsome uppgrade from the old led-heap :laugh:


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

i guess now i don't have to use that jurassic park dinosaur i always use during battles!:biggrin:
it's also worthy for a squiggoth conversion, so i got some ideas already in my little idea book


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

And there was me wondering what could tempt me back to orks.

Multi squiggoth apoc army anyone?


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

:shok: Well... its an interesting model: my first thought if I'd opened that as a present would have been "who the frell put a bloody kroot/Nurgle beast in my lizardman stegadon box?" As a conversion piece, great... would be a wonderful mount for a Nurgle lord but it has cut down my choice of armies for when I re-start WHFB next year... no Lizardmen for me... I'll be using my spare carnosaur for a conversion.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

That has ork squiggoth conversion written all over it for me.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

fuck me sidewayd!!!!!!!!!!!!! great model!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've herd you can have 6 in an army somehow


----------



## warsmith-893 (Sep 7, 2008)

:shok: that makes me want to do a lizardmen army.

then i remembered that i'm no good at *WFB*. 

iron within, iron without.


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> Maybe a Squiggoth in the making?
> 
> Nice mini, im tempted just for the fun of painting it.


Great idea mate, I may convert it. But I really liked the way it is for lizardmen. 
It will almost look like an baby sguiggoth, don't wanna meet his parent lol.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

thats hot, that puts the hot back in hot :laugh:

lol, it looks great, the new skinks look cool and the detail on the model is pretty sweet

any confirmation / rumours on when it should be released? out of interest


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I love the howdah, and the model is imposing, but I'd have to do something with the leg skin, looks way to flappy, not enough armoured muscle, well for me anyways. Other than that my Dino Riders Imperial Guard themed force is still on. :good:


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> fuck me sidewayd!!!!!!!!!!!!! great model!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've herd you can have 6 in an army somehow


I believe they can be used as mounts for your skink shamen.

And from 4th ed, lord mazdamundi rides one... holy hell awesome.


Just update those stupid cold ones to be in line with the dark elves and I'm in.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Is that a FW model or a standard GW piece? It looks nice enough for FW...


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

Anything that big has got to be FW that is head and shoulders above a baneblade and that is about as big as standard GW goes


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

so is it plastic or metal ? cos if its metal like the old one it will cost £74 million but if its plastic its should be in the £25 to £30 range at a guess, i am glad the new lizardmen stuff is due, i have purposefully not added any of it to the site because the current stuff sucks


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

it screams skulltakers chariot to me


----------

